# Google- School official charged in explosion incident - Schenectady Gazette



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">School official charged in explosion incidentSchenectady Gazette, NYFormer school custodial supervisor Ronald Kriss is seeking $8 million in damages from the district, claiming Raucci taunted him because he suffers from *irritable bowel syndrome* and an anxiety disorder. Kriss, who was employed at the school from August *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

